# Presets/ Before & After before any edits are made?



## GerardB (Dec 28, 2016)

So I've noticed before that the before/after images in LR are different BEFORE I make any changes. I know there are presets but I assumed they would be included in the before image? The colors are very different and I'm trying to understand whats going on here.
I have included a photo from a climb I did today where there is an obvious difference despite not editing the photo.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2016)

Does your History panel show any edits? Perhaps you have a preset that is applied during import.


----------



## GerardB (Dec 28, 2016)

The history panel just states it was imported, I felt that it might be presets but I have not set any up since I started using the program and have checked the that all the adjustments are at at zero which they all are except for some detail ones which obviously wont affect the colour.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 29, 2016)

Is this Raw files you're talking about? If so, what profile is selected in the Camera Calibration panel in the Develop module? It should be Adobe Standard.


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 29, 2016)

Is LR displaying the embedded jpeg as the before (if there are no develop steps)?


----------



## GerardB (Dec 29, 2016)

It possible was the embedded jpeg? 
I shoot in RAW only, it was always set to Adobe Standard but I quite like the Camera Natural so thank you for pointing that out to me, I never know of that setting before! 
After restarting LR and my PC the problem seemed to disappear, I've no idea what happened though?


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 29, 2016)

For a number of reasons, raw files generally contain one or more low to modest resolution versions of the image they represent and these are commonly jpegs.  This allows the operating system to display a thumbnail quickly for example.  LR will also display that image before it de-mosaics and processes the raw, the switch-over happens automatically.  Those unfamiliar with the way raw files work are sometimes misled by the better looking thumbnail compared to the the rather drab looking raw, but that is the whole point of editing the raw.  You get your interpretation of the scene, not the camera manufacturer's averaged out version.  There are other reasons too, but then the users of this site do not need to be told that!


----------

